# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  Ρε παλικάρια θα με σκάσετε!!

## The_Doctor

Λοιπον ενω στο παλιο forum ημουν μια χαρα εγγραμενος στο καινουριο δεν μπορω με τιποτα!Και οχι τιποτα αλλο δεν μπορώ να κανω και post στο forum σαν guest!Καντε κατι παρακαλω και επιπροσθετως να κανονισουμε καμια συναντηση για να το κανουμε το ρημαδι το XWN!Βαρέθηκα να λεω στους φιλους μου σε λιγο και σε λιγο!Αυτά!



Η DSL παρα τις απέλπιδες προσπαθειες μου ηρθε και στην Ξανθη!Αντε να μοιρασουμε καμια  ::

----------


## BaCkOs

ok to problimataki sou to diorthosa , an kai den katalaba giati den kataferes na kaneis to activation 

ps gia opiodipote problima exete me to forum mporeite na epikinonite mazi mou me pm apo edo i me email sto [email protected]  :: 


edit ( istera apo enan mini elenxo eida oti kai kapia alla apo ta nea meloi den eixan kanei to activation opote mexri na do an fteei kati sto forum san energopoihsa manual  ::  )

----------

